# *UPDATE 2* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 13, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/art-wolfe-confirms-the-1ds-mark-iv/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/art-wolfe-confirms-the-1ds-mark-iv/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/art-wolfe-confirms-the-1ds-mark-iv/"></a></div>
<p><strong>From Art Wolfe’s Facebook Status</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>“I just wanted to extend an extra thank you to @Michael Gurley from Canon for bringing the keys to the candy store this past weekend for the workshop participants. Mike brought with him just about every Canon lens from the widest fish eyes, tilt shift, macro and on through through 800mm along with numerous backs including the new 1DS Mark 4. Everyone had a great time trying out new lenses and backs and we really appreciate it.”</p></blockquote>
<p>Art would be a guy that would have an advanced look, I’m just not sure it wasn’t a typo. The NDA he’d be under would be strict.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Apparently Art updated his status to say “1D Mark IV”. Probably a typo………. The weird thing is he also removed the word “new”. Sometimes I randomly add the word “new” to sentences as <del>new</del> well.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 2*

</strong>Art Wolfe’s friend who posted the Facebook status line has written in with a big apology for riling up the Canon masses with a post that was in error. They were using 1Ds Mark IIIs and 1D Mark IVs on their workshop.</p>
<p>He apologizes for the frenzy that has been created.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## KWSW (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

woah... so it's finally coming?


----------



## docsavage123 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

As I posted it last night its still on the CR facebook page the before and after. The art wolfe fan page is run by a moderator I suspect was put in place then removed then put back modified when they realised what they had put.

See my other post regarding this with the before and after posting.


----------



## pgabor (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Even if it was not a typo, they will claim that it was.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Mr. Wolfe might very likely have inside knowledge of future products and as such, as mentioned, be subject to a strict NDA. However, the participants of his workshop are not. That's why I find it extremely hard to believe Canon would bring a yet undisclosed product to such an event.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

The naming structure of the Canons makes a slip like this way too easy. And I have to agree, this would not have been the place for a demo.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

I really doubt they'd unleash the 1Ds IV for a workshop ... that's like BMW accidentally leaving a 2013 M series at a random dealership for me to test drive. never going to happen.


----------



## dougkerr (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

HI, CR,



> Art would be a guy that would have an advanced look, Iâ€™m just not sure it wasnâ€™t a typo.


A typo vs. *what*?

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



dougkerr said:


> A typo vs. *what*?



A mental slip;an accidental jump between two similar thoughts.


----------



## etto72 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/art-wolfe-confirms-the-1ds-mark-iv/\"></glusone></div><div id=\"fb_share_1\" style=\"float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;\"><a name=\"fb_share\" type=\"box_count\" share_url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/art-wolfe-confirms-the-1ds-mark-iv/\" href=\"http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php\">Share</a></div><div><script src=\"http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/art-wolfe-confirms-the-1ds-mark-iv/\"></a></div>
> <p><strong>From Art Wolfeâ€™s Facebook Status</strong></p>
> <blockquote><p>â€œI just wanted to extend an extra thank you to @Michael Gurley from Canon for bringing the keys to the candy store this past weekend for the workshop participants. Mike brought with him just about every Canon lens from the widest fish eyes, tilt shift, macro and on through through 800mm along with numerous backs including the new 1DS Mark 4. Everyone had a great time trying out new lenses and backs and we really appreciate it.â€</p></blockquote>
> <p>Art would be a guy that would have an advanced look, Iâ€™m just not sure it wasnâ€™t a typo. The NDA heâ€™d be under would be strict.</p>
> ...



Listen
I saw Art's Facebook page before he corrected to 1D 4
if it was a typo.... why would he write in the original post "the new 1Ds IV" ??
the 1D IV is almost 2 years old!!
....this is not a typo

hope it comes soon,I cant wait anymore!


----------



## nikkito (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

ha!

i "new" it!!!! 8)


----------



## ers811 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



etto72 said:


> Listen
> I saw Art's Facebook page before he corrected to 1D 4
> if it was a typo.... why would he write in the original post "the new 1Ds IV" ??
> the 1D IV is almost 2 years old!!
> ...



I was wondering the same thing.... "new"? It would not surprise me at all if Canon was behind a lot of inconsistent rumors.... but a random workshop reference? Weird...


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



> Apparently Art updated his status to say â€œ1D Mark IVâ€. Probably a typoâ€¦â€¦â€¦. The weird thing is he also removed the word â€œnewâ€. Sometimes I randomly add the word â€œnewâ€ to sentences as new well.



Pure gold. ;D

I wanna have that digital "back" be interchangeable, with a "power winder" that advances 10 frames per sec., with a wider "exposure latitude" and "fine-grained" pattern at "high ASA" , a "high-eyepoint" viewfinder, preferably with "eye-controlled focus" and powered by a "Decision Master 2000Â©Â®". Lulz.


----------



## HTCahHTC (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

HAHAHA this is freaking hilarious. 

"sometimes I randomly add the word 'new' to my sentences"


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Probably Art gets free stuff from Canon all the time - but* not* betas.

Gurley probably brought a new 1Ds to the workshop.

Did he accidentally post anything about a 5D III?


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Smells 100% Fake! someone just wants a little attention. Not buying into this one. I like to speculate but why believe rumors? 99 rumors and 1 is true and it comes a day before canon announces it.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Finally we have proof. Art Wolfe is a member of the illuminati.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Even if it were in beta trials, release/anounce date could be way off for tech and commercial reasons. I'm tempted to guess he did see actually it though.


----------



## docsavage123 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

To Cannon Man.

I originally posted on canon rumors fb page - emailed Cr guy and posted myself on another post.

This is what I posted:

I posted a link to the arte wolfe fanclub on the canonrumors facebook page you may have missed it due to people posting photos.

anyways here are my captures of it before they deleted it and reposted with 1 d mark 4 instead of "the new 1ds mark 4".

I have not made it up as a guy on fred and miranda found the same see below.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1043605

here is the original post

I just wanted to extend an extra thank you to @Michael Gurley from Canon for bringing the keys to the candy store this past weekend for the workshop participants. Mike brought with him just about every Canon lens from the widest fish eyes, tilt shift, macro and on through through 800mm along with numerous backs including the new 1DS Mark 4. Everyone had a great time trying out new lenses and backs and we really appreciate it.

I posted the above on the canon rumors page, had no response then I put a link, around 30 minutes later the link was deleted and reposted with

I just wanted to extend an extra thank you to @Michael Gurley from Canon for bringing the keys to the candy store this past weekend for the workshop participants. Mike brought with him just about every Canon lens from the widest fish eyes, tilt shift, macro and on through through 800mm along with numerous backs including the 1D Mark 4. Everyone had a great time trying out new lenses and backs and we really appreciate it.

If this was a type o error then changing from "the new 1ds mark 4" to "the 1d mark 4" is a little interesting.


The fact that another person on fred and miranda had posted as well and when he added a comment the posting was deleted and replaced by 1d mark 4 kind of gives it away.

Its not fake from me - maybe the person running Art's facebook fanpage is taking the p*ss with us?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

OTOH, it sounds like a slip since he used new, but OTOH why in the world would Canon bring a new body to a workshop? Are they really going to do a NDA thing to an big workshop?? So that makes it sound like just a weird brain freeze. Maybe 1D4 is still new in his mind. It is the newest body out form Canon. So that is probably it.


----------



## dougkerr (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Hi, L,



Lawliet said:


> dougkerr said:
> 
> 
> > A typo vs. *what*?
> ...



The other thought being what?

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

That he wished it was a new 1Ds ?


----------



## aldvan (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Or simply 'new' means 'never used before', 'just out of the box'...


----------



## nikkito (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



aldvan said:


> Or simply 'new' means 'never used before', 'just out of the box'...



yeah, that's what i tought


----------



## Vinniej (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Even if you ignore the fact that he said "new" what would be so special about a 1D Mark IV that he would have to point it out?


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

i just hope canon start announcing stuff soon I'm getting desperate lol


----------



## RESEARCH_UK (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Whilst it might have been somebody attempting a wind up it seems unlikely to have been a typo as the "error" was repeated further down with "Everyone had a great time trying out new lenses and backs". If it were new lenses with existing bodies it would surely have been "Everyone had a great time trying out the new lenses".

Why would you mention backs at all unless they were new OR it is a wind up.


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



Vinniej said:


> Even if you ignore the fact that he said "new" what would be so special about a 1D Mark IV that he would have to point it out?



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## williamdedwards (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV? - FALSE - It was a typo. *

My apologies, I work for Art Wolfe and in updating Facebook this morning I made a typo and put an "S" where it didn't belong. As part of an Art Wolfe workshop we were playing with a lot of Canon equipment (all new stuff, as in not 'used') this past weekend and I wanted to thank the Canon rep for his generosity. Unfortunately I typed a bit too fast and despite correcting the status update within minutes it seems what goes on the internet, stays on the internet some times. 

So to confirm, it was a mistake, we were shooting with a 1D Mark IV - as well as IDS Mark III and numerous lenses and I mistakenly combined the names of these two backs in error. Sorry for all the excitement. 

Bill Edwards 
Art Wolfe Inc.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*

Thanks for confirming the existence of the 1Ds4 Bill ;D


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV?*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> Mr. Wolfe might very likely have inside knowledge of future products and as such, as mentioned, be subject to a strict NDA. However, the participants of his workshop are not. That's why I find it extremely hard to believe Canon would bring a yet undisclosed product to such an event.



+1. Art was probably looking at his 1Ds MarK IV while writing the post and his subconscious got the better of him.


----------



## alchera75 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: *UPDATE* Art Wolfe Confirms the 1Ds Mark IV? - FALSE - It was a typo. *



williamdedwards said:


> So to confirm, it was a mistake, we were shooting with a 1D Mark IV - as well as IDS Mark III and numerous lenses and I mistakenly combined the names of these two backs in error. Sorry for all the excitement.
> 
> Bill Edwards
> Art Wolfe Inc.



Still does not make sense. Why would you point out a "new" 1D Mark IV over anything else? I would assume that the workshops have had numerous 1D Mark IV's brought in before ... new or otherwise ...


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 14, 2011)

Whatever the truth is in this particular incident, I think that the bottom line is one and the same. That is, we know that a 1Ds replacement is in developement (it would be madness otherwise) and even if it was present there it still does not tell us anything about a general public release date.


----------



## Redreflex (Sep 14, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>From Art Wolfeâ€™s Facebook Status</strong></p>
> <blockquote><p>â€œI just wanted to extend an extra thank you to @Michael Gurley from Canon for bringing the keys to the candy store this past weekend for the workshop participants. Mike brought with him just about every Canon lens from the widest fish eyes, tilt shift, macro and on through through 800mm along with numerous backs including the new 1DS Mark 4. Everyone had a great time trying out new lenses and backs and we really appreciate it.â€</p></blockquote>



It would have to be quite a typo. The original post supposedly read "THE new 1DS Mark 4"... even if there was a genuine typo error with the camera model, why would one use the word "the"? It should've read "a new... " if he was referring to an existing model. And the word "new" - does it even matter if it's new or used, since it's supposedly a current model?

All very odd.


----------



## waving_odd (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's face it. These pro photogs have "THE" "NEW" "1D S Mark IV" for sure.

Their assistants accidentally (or purposely with whatever reason) leak the info and realize later it can be deep trouble due to the NDA.

If you were them, what will you do?

1. You must correct the post immediately.

2. You must make some lame excuses like "yeah I was talking about a new camera as opposed to a used one... oops, I meant to say Mark III but IV is easier to type... Ugh, don't you think people type DS faster than just D..."

3. You try the best to contact popular rumor sites to beg them to remove their posts too.

There is no big deal. We all know the prototypes or pre-production models exist anyway.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 14, 2011)

If it were in fact true that this was a typo, an addendum would have been more convincing than altering the original post, esp after making it here.


----------



## williamdedwards (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I was warned that no one would believe it was a mistake - conspiracy theorists and all - but seriously, that's all there is to it. Art asked me to type up a thank you for the canon rep bringing out stuff for students to borrow, there were "new" 100 macro IS lenses, the new(er) 70-200 lenses and I just made a flat out mistake. Both with the word "new" and the "s" designation on the Mark IV. 

I've given you the truth at this point. There were 27 students there all borrowing what they could get their hands on, if you think this is the kind of event that Canon is going to 'test out' secret new camera backs then there is really nothing I can say to convince you otherwise. 

People just make stupid mistakes from time to time and I'm one of them. Sorry for all the excitement/trouble it has caused.

regrettably, 
Bill Edwards, AWI

PS - why point out the 1D MarkIV over everything else? It was the last thing I was talking about with Gavriel Jecan as he was shooting the sunset at 2nd Beach running through all of the ISO settings so he could get a feel for it's performance. So it stuck in my head over everything else and it sounded like it was performing really well.

Lastly - people here mentioned/asked what Art uses - he shoots with a 1DS MarkIII and 5D MarkII. He likes the 5D for the video capability which is lacking in the former.


----------



## etto72 (Sep 14, 2011)

williamdedwards said:


> Well I was warned that no one would believe it was a mistake - conspiracy theorists and all - but seriously, that's all there is to it. Art asked me to type up a thank you for the canon rep bringing out stuff for students to borrow, there were "new" 100 macro IS lenses, the new(er) 70-200 lenses and I just made a flat out mistake. Both with the word "new" and the "s" designation on the Mark IV.
> 
> I've given you the truth at this point. There were 27 students there all borrowing what they could get their hands on, if you think this is the kind of event that Canon is going to 'test out' secret new camera backs then there is really nothing I can say to convince you otherwise.
> 
> ...





...if the 1Ds IV was a typo or misunderstanding .......
there would be no need to apologize.... 
or to hurry....

but of course if a confidential info is leaked by mistake......
one would hurry not to make the boos mad

right?


----------



## macfly (Sep 14, 2011)

Makes total sense to me, but I really do hope Canon don't keep us waiting too much longer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2011)

dilbert said:


> etto72 said:
> 
> 
> > ...if the 1Ds IV was a typo or misunderstanding .......
> ...



+1

A simple and very common typo, even Canon has done this on their website over the last two years.


----------



## april (Sep 14, 2011)

i believe all bits of info we are getting these days are just "TEASERS"... we know there are lots of prototypes out there being tested and even if somebody leak any info or even we see it with our own eyes, we can't do nothing other than wait anyway coz no matter how many good cameras canon makes they wont release it to store shelves unless they need to. so if their production and sale of the current dslrs' is still moving fast as people around the world are still buying them they don't need to introduce an upgrade or whatever since the current are still very popular... and besides i believe most of the guys who are wanting to see an upgrade of the 5d2 are not actually wanting a 5d3 they're just waiting for the upgrade to get the 5d2---ON SALE!!!! excuse me if i'm wrong but that's most of the people i know are waiting to do.

well...... typo or not the key thing still is "if canon will release it"


----------



## caruser (Sep 14, 2011)

No need to apologise â€” if there was a frenzy over a typo then it was because people enjoyed it, that's why they are on this site 8) Most of everybody else wouldn't have noticed and/or wouldn't have cared, at least not until the official announcement is made!


----------



## photogaz (Sep 14, 2011)

Look at it from both sides people.

1. The consumer who get really excited when something like this happens, especially when a great effort is made to squash the apparent typo. Can you blame people for pointing this out, after all are the ones that buy the cameras and support the brand. Without us Canon etc would be nowhere.

2. Canon or their NDA partners. Canon could be seriously affected from a share point of view by mistakes like this. NDA's are more important and strict than ever now with modern social networking etc. Can you blame them for trying to put a lid on it or getting serious over NDA breaches (by the way I'm not suggesting this is an NDA breach).


----------



## Stuart (Sep 14, 2011)

@williamdedwards, thanks for such a comphrensive answer and explaination. 
I hope today is more relaxed for you.
Best wishes 
Stuart.


----------



## Vinniej (Sep 14, 2011)

It's all a publicity stunt! ;D


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 14, 2011)

my thoughts: they guy who manages the facebook page (and who posted here) didn't know his boss had signed an NDA

to canon: I hope no punishment goes their way: this leak only got your customers excited, and it's not that they'd stop buying 1Ds3 bodies now... given that they're perennially out of stock

canon bringing out stuff that you'd think is only internal is quite common; there are hacked 5D2 bodies out there that do stuff that regular 5D2 bodies would not do, in hands of pro video guys, in the field, with no canon reps around...


----------



## Forceflow (Sep 14, 2011)

williamdedwards said:


> I've given you the truth at this point. There were 27 students there all borrowing what they could get their hands on, if you think this is the kind of event that Canon is going to 'test out' secret new camera backs then there is really nothing I can say to convince you otherwise.



Honestly I think this tells it all. Do you really think Canon would agree to that? 27 students and one experimental camera body that would be worth a *lot* of money in the wrong hands? Not to mention that even if by some magic they would have gotten strict NDAs out of those guys you couldn't enforce them. Too many people at the same event, too easy to let some information out anonymously. 

I agree that it was one hell of a bad typo, but I find the typo explanation much more believable than anything else.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 14, 2011)

Forceflow said:


> williamdedwards said:
> 
> 
> > I've given you the truth at this point. There were 27 students there all borrowing what they could get their hands on, if you think this is the kind of event that Canon is going to 'test out' secret new camera backs then there is really nothing I can say to convince you otherwise.
> ...



Uh, how do you know that there were 27 students in the workshop? If williamdedwards is lying about the existence of the 1Ds4, he might also lie about the number of students. Potentially, we're talking about a mistake that could cost him his job and/or his employer a fair chunk of money.

I really wish Canon would just introduce their &%$#@ camera(s). This is getting old!


----------



## Forceflow (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, the original entry did talk about it being a workshop, so at least that part would be true. I am sure somebody can dig around the internet and find the workshop information about what it actually was...


----------



## justicend (Sep 14, 2011)

All we need is www.canontypo.com CT1 CT2 CT3 can post their typo there.


----------

